# 6G2 Princeton



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm thinking of ordering a cap can for my 6G2 Princeton and noticed that it has a 20/20/20 @ 450 Volt Astron can in it however the schematic shows the amp as having a 30/30/30 can.

Given the tolerance of these things it probably doesn't make much difference which I put in but any idea of which would be considered the norm in a brown Princeton? I think the AA964 circuit started using 20mfd filtering.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

You have a 5Y3 rectifier?
Can you be 100% positive the can has never been changed?
Maybe it was a transition model. The schematics I see have 30uF with the 5Y3, 20uF with 5AR4.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, 5Y3. I kind of wondered about the cap can too but the amp is a '63 and not sure if this number on the Astron can means anything but it has the # "6321" on it.
Also, it is a 3 X 20 mfd can whereas I think the blackface Princetons used a 4 X 20?
Maybe it's just what they had on hand at the time?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

ampaholic said:


> Maybe it's just what they had on hand at the time?


Probably, or it's an in-between schematic model.
Someone else found the same situation, so I think it must be stock:
http://www.tdpri.com/forum/shock-br...p-not-re-cap-brown-princeton.html#post2565817


----------

